# anybody know what model Bell wireless bike computer I have?



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

I have a used Bell wireless bike computer, but I don't have the owner's manual. I took some pictures of the computer itself, as well as the magnet and sensor for the front wheel. Could someone tell me the model Bell computer I have? Or, could someone point me to the right direction, as to figuring out how to work all the functions and features? Thanks in advance.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Don't know the model # but it appears to be a "Platinum Series", Part # 1003598. P.M. me a mailing addy and I can mail you a operators manual. FWIW, I believe that they are sold @ Wallyworld for less than $20.00.


----------



## glint (Sep 14, 2011)

I have the "current" model, which appears identical albeit with a different colour scheme. The manual for mine indicates the model numbers as 1005341 & 1004054.


----------

